# Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?



## Matrix2050 (8. April 2020)

*Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?*

Hallo Leute,
da mein altes Corsair Headset nach 4 Jahren langsam auseinander fällt und der Akku schwächelt, habe ich mir einen neuen Kopfhörer bestellt. Da ich mir vor kurzem ein Membranmikrofon mit Arm gekauft habe (AUNA 900b nix wildes), wollte ich mir nur einen HIFI Kopfhörer zulegen, da die meist besseren Klang haben als die Gaming Headsets. Wollte mir zuerst den DT 880 250ohm holen für um die 190€, was mir aber zu teuer war. Ich bin nicht sooo audiophil. Trotzdem wollte ich diesmal einen Kopfhörer, für dem man auch Ersatzteile bekommt. Hab dann bei Amazon den DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm gefunden für 119€. Ist auch eben gekommen und hab ihn gerade auf. Musste alles voll aufdrehen, damit ich eine gute Lautstärke bekomme. Natürlich noch den Equilizer so eingestellt, das es mir gefällt.

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich vielleicht doch eine andere Soundkarte kaufen sollte oder einen Kopfhörerverstärker. Preislich zwischen 50-70€. Ich hab das MSI Tomahawk B450 Mainboard. Sound klingt für mich ok. Trotzdem hätte ich bei manchen Liedern gerne die Option die noch was lauter zu machen, gerade wenn die generell etwas leiser sind. Ob intern oder extern ist mir egal, wobei es ja schon gute externe Lösungen gibt.


LG
Matrix2050


----------



## claster17 (8. April 2020)

*AW: Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?*

Probier es mal damit:
Sharkoon Gaming DAC Pro S ab €' '29,99 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Hansi92 (8. April 2020)

*AW: Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm VerstÃ¤rker/Soundkarte?*

Sabaj D3 Audio-DAC und Kopfhoerer-Verstaerker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Sabaj D3 hab den auch. Reicht für den Beyer locker aus, kann dir bei Gelegenheit auch für Equalizer Apo mal ne Config geben.  Dann ist der Höhenpeak raus und die Mitten sind etwas stärker. Hab das mit Messmikro ermittelt


----------



## JackA (8. April 2020)

*AW: Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?*

+1 Sabaj D3



> Natürlich noch den Equilizer so eingestellt, das es mir gefällt.


Wie hast du da eingestellt? hast du nur abgesenkt oder auch was erhöht?


----------



## Ray2015 (9. April 2020)

Benutze den selben Kopfhörer auch in der 80Ohm Variante. Kann dir die "Asus Xonar U7" empfehlen. Die hat genügend Power um die Kopfhörer wackeln zu lassen. Höre meist auf Lautstärke 40 von 100 und das ist schon ziemlich heftig laut. Außerdem ist es eine externe SK was zusätzliche Vorteile hat (Abschirmung). Ansonsten schau mal nach "Fiio". Einige schwören auf die Kopfhörer-Verstärker.


----------



## Matrix2050 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?*

Hab erhöht und gesenkt, bis mir die Tonlage gefallen hat.


----------



## Hansi92 (9. April 2020)

*AW: Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?*

Probiere mal bei 7,5 Khz abzusenken. Sieht bei mir z.b. so aus wie im Anhang. Wegen der Erhöhung aber alles um 8 DB abgesenkt.


----------



## JackA (14. April 2020)

*AW: Bayerdynamics DT 770 Pro 80 Ohm Verstärker/Soundkarte?*



Matrix2050 schrieb:


> Hab erhöht und gesenkt, bis mir die Tonlage gefallen hat.


Also bei dem EQ hättest du dir das Geld für nen DT 770 sparen können.
Wenn EQ, dann richtig, aber das was du eingestellt hast, ist komplett daneben, wie bei einem typischen Gaming-Bassbomber, wo man keine Details mehr wahr nehmen möchte.
1. Hat der DT 770 genug Bass, da noch mehr drauf zu geben und vor Allem in der Menge wie bei dir, ist komplett falsch und wird nur noch verwaschen und detaillos klingen, wenn nicht sogar übersteuert.
2. Der DT 770 hat den typischen ausgeprägten Beyer-Peak, der von Haus aus schon an der Schmerzgrenze liegt, du verstärkst aber die Höhen auch noch massiv...

Also wenn du so weinen EQ brauchst, damit der DT 770 gefällig klingt, dann ist der DT 770 definitiv der falsche Kopfhörer für dich.


----------

